# Insurance Claim Question...



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick question because I think that I have been given dodgy advice...

About 4 months ago I was backing my van out of the driveway and mis-judged just how tight I was turning. I clipped my neighbours car and damaged the front wing and bumper. It was my fault, I don't have a problem there. 

I spoke to my insurance and asked them if I needed to tell my car insurance and the answer that I got was that since it was a commercial vehicle policy (not a car policy) and I was not using any of my NCB on the policy I would not need to mention it when buying domestic car insurance. The guy on the phone sounded convincing. However. Now that I have a nicer/newer car I am not 100% convinced and dont want to fall foul if I ever have to make a claim.

Anyone any idea's on this? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I would mention it. When they ask if you have previous accidents/claims I have always been under the impression it is in any vehicle.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you should declare it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve

I'd menton it - IMHO I'd say it'd be the same as you mentioning a prang if you were driving another car - then there is no comeback if you need to claim at a later date as they could then use this to invalidate your policy 

Adrian


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I will get it sorted out in the morning. It's been playing on my mind, so there must be something in it... Cheers Guys!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Definitely needs to be disclosed Steve, the questions are relative to you as the policyholder and ask "have _you_ been involved in any accident etc...". It obviously won't affect your NCB on your car policy, but there is always the possibility that the premium may increase slightly, all depending on how an accident affects the rating of the policyholder.

Who ever told you that at the Insurance Company is a naughty boy!


----------

